# resthaven



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone doing any good? I have always like hitting the ponds a couple times in the spring every year before those cottonwood trees start blooming.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Just logged on to ask the same. Depending on weather, my wife and I may try Resthaven this Sat. to wet a line and kick of the season...a bit later than usual.

Just a few gills will do. Anybody doing anything?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

How about now?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Fished pond ten a few weeks ago got 2 largemouth and a catfish. Did notice the weeds are up in pond 8 as I drove by. Not sure how bad but definitely could see some.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Fished pond 8 today from my kayak noon to 4. Got 2 largemouth is all. One on swimbait other on a jig. Weeds are up in full force and seen plenty of fish cruising as well as balls of fry. New to fishing out of a kayak and used to being standing in a boat. Plenty of fish that got spooked as I was a few feet away or less from them.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

No problem also was in pond 10 today from 2-4. Had the wife and kids in tow all on kayaks. Kids were more or less swimming/wading around. They has a blast that’s for sure!! All in all I’d call it 45 min worth of fishing since I did have a rod with me the whole time. One lmb caught roughly 13” and also lost one fish. Both on swim bait.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

10 looks like it should have way more bass in it than it does.


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

I fished pond 8 for a few hours about 2 weeks ago, saw a good amount of buck bass in gap between shoreline and weeds. It was a slow tough day though, met someone at the ramp that said that there was a big fish kill there years ago not sure if its true or not.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s true


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

Well in that case I’m no longer the worlds worst fisherman thank you


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Fish kill was 5 or 6 years ago slowly getting better. Prior to that there was a lot of nice bass in there. Still nice ones in there just not as plentiful.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

fished pond 8 once this year so far.....caught a couple smaller fish and did see a few bigger females up on beds that I stayed away from. Last fall a buddy of mine and I fished pond 8 and I bet our best 5 would of pushed 20lbs. Not kidding. There still good fish in there u just have to work for em. 10 has some fish in it....I wish they wouldnt let the water get down so low.....a longgggggg time ago a buddy of mine found a fish back in this cut......had to cast over logs to get where he was and couldnt see it at all so you were throwing in blind. Threw a topwater frog back there and BOOM you just heard it.....fought it for a bit and it dove down and got snagged around some logs but thought he was still on. Buddy then got out of the boat and in the water and found my frog but it was just snagged and the fish got off......I dont think id be out of line to say it wasa 6-7lb fish or bigger.....it was insane. Good times.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

pond 10 has a few big fish in it but not a #'s lake at all , for me.
I've stayed away from #8 since the fish kill, man was it sweet before that though.
Buzzbaits deep in the trees, weightlessflukes on top of the weeds, pretty sweet top water memories


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh absolutely man. Ponds on its way back but yea definitely few years back it was crazy!


----------

